# Where can I get an unsmoked ham?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Where can I get an unsmoked ham?

I plan on smoking it myself.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

That would typicall be know as a pork shoulder shank and not to be confused with the Butt shoulder The Butt shoulder has a larger flatter bone and fat so this is typically used for sausage making or pulled smoked pork. T
In my experience they are available thru your local butcher or any of the more specialized grocery stores. If you can't find one that way the meat purveyors in your area that supply restaurants could be a source as well.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Talk to a few of your local butchers. Chances are they will have to order one for you unless you find a butcher who smokes his own hams. There is not enough of a call for unsmoked hams that most butchers would keep them around, but most would be willing to order one for you. You can also try and locate a farm that raises and sells pigs. They might be able to supply you with what you need


----------



## higjse (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah, just like the others said, talk to your local butchers and/or meat purveyors... I have them coming in all the time, and Im not in a terribly big market. Im not sure where your located but I doubt youll have too much trouble finding someone to provide one for you.


----------

